

Google turns to Detroit for partnerships on self-driving cars - jasondc
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304811304577365792554560470.html?mod=dist_smartbrief

======
sgrove
First, this is a bullshit article behind a paywall. Second, it _leads_ with:

 _"We're talking to every car company to see what their level of excitement
is," said Anthony Levandowski, head of ..._

So it certainly seems that Detroit has not been singled out in any way, unless
it's revealed later in the article. Just out of personal stereotype, I'd have
to guess that detroit would be the last to embrace innovation and chance along
these lines - Toyota or Honda would be cut throat to have these innovations
first (to say nothing of the Korean industry which is constantly copying in a
misguided effort to out-innovate)

------
igorsyl
We may not get flying cars but we'll have self-driving cars.

